# Advice please: IUI with stimms or IVF?



## MG (May 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you could help me make a decision. I have had 4 natural IUIs and 2 egg share ICSIs at London Womens Clinic. All bfn. My clinic want me to do an IVF (not egg share) so have been preparing for this.

However, I went to see another Consultant at a different clinic and he recommends that I consider going back to IUI again but this time with stimms. As my issue appears to be implantation, and they can give me drugs to deal with this regardless of if I do IVF or IUI, he thinks I should give IUI another go. He recommends 4 stim IUIs and if they don't work then I could move onto IVF. His clinic has no limit on the amount of IUIs I can do and he has known people do between 6 and 12 and it being successful. However, optimum success does seem to be four IUIs before the stats drop again. 

He stated that 70% of people are successful over 4 stim IUIs whereas with the same amount of money I would do 1 IVF with a 30% chance of success.

I guess I felt that my chance of a successful IUI had been written off but maybe I am being fed this by an overmedicalised clinic. I do like the idea of doing IUI as I am not looking forward to the process of IVF again. But I wonder whether it would be safer to go for IVF as it is supposed to be the next step. What do you think? Please help!!  

Melissa xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Melissa
REally not sure what to say but wanted to wish you luck in your decision.
Good luck in whatever you choose.
I have just started IUI and as we know its less intrusive than the ivf - can you do another iui and then the ivf??
Take care
Susie


----------



## MG (May 2, 2005)

Suzie- Thankyou for your well wishes. You are right, there is nothing to stop me doing one stim IUI and seeing how I feel about it and maybe change to IVF. 

My main issue is am I fooling myself that IUI can work when 2 ICSIs haven't. But equally since my previous tx's they have discovered the implantation issue which according to the Consultant when treated should bring my chances up to/close to the normal range. So in a way it is like starting again.

Anyone out there who has/know of someone who had bfn on IVF/ICSI but was then successful on a natural/stim IUI?

Melissa


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Melissa

Isn't if frustrating that we have to go through so much in order to find out what is going on with our bodies?!  It is good you now have an answer for why things haven't worked, which now means you can start again.

I can't really answer your question - the decision is really yours and you have all the facts and figures to do that, but personally having to go through more than one IUI is in my opinion as emotionally draining as an IVF cycle.  You can't help but have your hopes raised to the same degree but with a lot less certainty of it working.  IUI at best is still around 20% with a medicated cycle.  There is not the guarantee that your eggs will fertilise on their own in order to get to the implantation stage.  My feeling would be to do IVF and then you know for sure if things are ok because you have the certainty of putting back those little embryos.  Then all you need to focus on is the implantation side which hopefully the meds will take care of.

Really hope this has been a little bit helpful and sending you loads of  for happy days ahead.

Holly C xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi Melissa

I've had 2 IUI and then an IUI with IVF protocol.They give you a sniffer   to take from day 21 of your cycle. This is to disconnect your brain from ovaries.   Then after af starts you have scan between day 3 - 5  and 
have injections too. After a few weeks , when follicles correct size, you have the injection to make you ovulate.   I guess you know the rest! Then the wait!  I kept getting just one greedy follicle so they put me on this. BFN last time. Hoping for positive this time. I am worried about having IVF, IUI is less invasive I agree!
You could always try IUI again this time, and do IVF later?  Sorry , I'm not much help. I do wish you luck,Iknow it's hard to decided.         all the best hon.  Suedulux


----------



## MG (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.

Holly- It is good that I at least have had an answer for things not working so far. Although most of it was probably just unlucky! I hadn't even considered the effects of multiple IUIs against a single IVF so thanks for helping me realise this. Having had 4 natural IUIs it can get incredibly painful and scary seeing each bfn. Also, you are right there is a certain aspect of IVF where you know you have had 2 (hopefully) embryos put back and it is just implantation you have to hope for.

Suedulux- As you say, there is nothing stopping me doing IUI and then IVF later (other than money!). I keep thinking it has to be one or the other. But if I wanted I could do one IUI, reevaluate how I feel about it and do another IUI or IVF.

I think I just need to take it a tx at a time although I am desperately hoping the next tx will be it and I won't have to worry about the next one!

       best wishes to you too ladies!


----------

